# Uvex Lightning small



## zabo (24. Oktober 2005)

Da ich Brillenträger bin, will ich mir die Lightning Small Brille von Uvex zulegen. Der 1.Versuch mit günstigen Gläsern ist fehlgeschalgen, weil sich die Wechselscheiben schon bei de rgeringsten Berührung lösten.

Auf Anfrage bei Uvex hieß es- ganz kalr man muß Spezialscheiben von R+H verwenden. Gut Fielmann kam mir entgegen und läßt jetzt die Gläser wechseln. Hoffentlich klappt dann alles

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------

Es gibt ja auch die Uvex Lightning, die allerdings etwas größer ist und nicht so gut abdichtet
Nur merkwürdigerweise ist hier das Patent der Wechselscheiben besser gelöst und die Scheiben sind viel besser arretiert

Kann es sein, daß dies ein altes Modell von der Small Linie ist und neuerdings auch die Small Brille die bessere Arretierung hat.

ich will die Brille auch beim Skifahren verwenden!


----------



## umilee (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

seit  Wochen versucht mein Optiker Infomaterial über das Modell Lightning von Uvex zu bekommen. Bisher vergeblich.

Ich hab immer noch keine Vorstellung wie das Teil ausschaut. Die Website gibt nicht allzuviel her.

Hast du ne Ahnung ob es sich bei dem Modell um eine Adapterverglasung oder um eine Direktverglasung handelt.  

vg umilee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zabo (31. Oktober 2005)

leider keine ahnung
zuständig ist mittlerweile die firma alpina, viell. können die dir auskunft geben
ich denke es müßte eine direktverglasung sein


----------



## umilee (3. November 2005)

Hi zabo,

ich bin´s leid! Hab mich für ne Sportbrille von Rodenstock entschieden. Die machen Direktverglasungen auch im stärkeren Dioptrienbereich.

vg umilee


----------



## zabo (4. November 2005)

habe jetzt auch eine pro act sportbrille von rodenstock im geschäft zur ansicht bestellt- angeblich haben die eine weltneuheit ( ... contrast gläser), daß sich die gläser aufhellen bzw. verdunkeln , je nach lichteinfluß
vt: man muß nicht einmal scheiben wechseln


----------



## mtb_driver (28. März 2006)

und zufrieden mit der Pro Act? Bin auch auf der suche nach einer Sportbrille mit Direktverglasung...íst die Uvex Lightning nicht zuempfehlen? Ist Testsieger bei der Mountainbike...


----------



## pillehille (28. März 2006)

hi

also ich weiÃ nicht was ihr gegen die uvex lightning small habt!
ich hab 4,0 Dioptrin und bei mir klappt das mit den GlÃ¤sern prima!!!
mein optiker hat mir die GlÃ¤ser extra nach innen gesetzt damit die GlÃ¤ser die Scheibe, die vor die GlÃ¤ser kommt, fast nicht berÃ¼hrt...

ich will jetzt nichts gegen fielmann sagen, aber nach meiner erfahrung ist die beratung un der service dort nicht so wie bei einem eher kleinernen optiker...

es wurden Ã¼brigend keine spetziellen glÃ¤ser verbaut;
die glÃ¤ser berÃ¼hren nun nur ein wenig die scheibe, aber laut uvex kostet die neue Scheibe nur 20â¬ falls sie mal verkratzen sollte..

ich hab meine brille jetzt komplett verglast mit allem pipapo fÃ¼r 135â¬ bekommen...
das ist in der preisklasse wohl eine der vernÃ¼nftigsten brillen

cya

PS: MÃHREN SIND GUT FÃR DIE AUGEN^^


----------



## zabo (28. März 2006)

also ich bin jetzt mit der uvex doch zufrieden, allerdings habe ich die von uvex empfohlenen gläser mir einsetzen lassen , die sind noch dünner und seitdem halten auch die aufsteckgläser

ach ja und dann hat fielmann die uvex brille auch nochmal ausgetauscht und siehe da, hier ist der steg, wo die aufsteckgläser einrasten tiefer


----------



## biker_tom (11. April 2006)

Moin,

wer hat mal die Uvex Lightning mit der Lightning saml verglichen, worin liegt der Unterschied?

Gruß
Thomas

PS: werde mir beide mal bei Fielmann, leider einziger Optiker hier bei mir der diese zu Ansicht bestellt, ohne vorab Kohle haben zu wollen, bestellen.


----------



## Robse (11. April 2006)

> wer hat mal die Uvex Lightning mit der Lightning saml verglichen



Der Unterschied ist tatsächlich (wer hätte das gedacht), dass die small deutlich schmaler ist. Hatte beide auf der Eurobike anprobiert, und (wenn eine von beiden) dann wäre nur die small in Frage gekommen. Die normale ist für mich (habe nicht gerade das schmalste Gesicht) deutlich zu breit und daher zu wacklig. 
Habe mich aber dann endlich für die Swiss-Eye Outbreak entschieden und habe nichts drüber zu mäkeln.

Gruß Robse


----------



## onion (23. Mai 2006)

Hier mal ein Link zu den Uvex Brillen:
http://www.uvex-sports.de/uvex/central/sports/resource.nsf/imgref/3C766A77BCADF9A9C1256FA8004D862F/$FILE/sportbrillen_05_06.pdf

Weiß jemand ob es für die ProAct Brillen noch andere Nasenpads gibt? Die scheint mir an der Nase nämlich etwas weit zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatzwild (6. März 2010)

Ist zwar ein uralter Thread, aber bei der Suche nach einer Skibrille (nicht für mich) bin ich wieder drauf gestoßen: Ich habe auch die Uvex Lightning; die optischen Gläser (ganz normale Polycarbonatgläser mit -4 Dioptrien, also kurzsichtig) sind bei Fielmann für wenig Geld eingesetzt worden. Die Austauschvorsätze orange/dunkelgrau sitzen sehr solide kontaktlos vor den inneren Gläsern, und nach inzwischen recht häufiger Nutzung, auch gerne mal Schlammpackung/Staub etc. keine nennenswerten Kratzer, die bei Gegenlicht stören könnten. Leider ist das Modell neu nicht mehr erhältlich, und ob die Nachfolgemodelle in Punkto Robustheit mithalten können, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Schließlich ist MTB keine Modenschau.


----------

